# Rhodospatha SP



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Is anyone growing this ?

I know its out there somewhere.


Todd


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Black Jungle or Tropiflora may have it, why not give them a call?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Actually ive checked with both... neither has it anymore




Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Still no one wants to chime in with their experiences with this plant?


Todd


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

whats it look like?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Rhodospatha sp.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

thats cool, did antone used to carry this? I know I've seen it somewhere on this forum


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Antone did used to carry this plant. He has told he sent out a bunch of them to this hobby... So Im confident that someone still has it.

http://www.springvalleytropicals.com/Rhodospatha_rufibarba.jpg

This is the one Im actually looking for


Thanx

Todd


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

It appears the reason these are now very hard to find is that they are no longer doing tissue culture on them.

When I had a couple of species, they never really grew well for me and slowly declined. Even great Aroid growers I know have lost their stock plants.


I'm sure they are still out there but all the sources that have been recommended to me no longer have it. I will update you if I find out more.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanx Harry,

I have checked with Tropiflora and they told me they would check with Agristarts to see if they still had any stock left .

Tho they did tell it got really long and messy, kindy wirey and not the greatest looking greenhouse plant. Maybe a little better under terrarium conditions? I say this becuase Humidity of course.

Todd


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I hear Asiatica had it also. Have you tried calling them?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanx Harry I didnt think of that. They are actually only right up the road from my dads house!

Todd


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I have 3 of these in a 24'' tall Exo.
All 3 of them are at least 10-12'' long.
Got them from Black Jungle about 4 yrs. ago.
They do have them from time to time, though I haven`t seen them on their site for awhile.
I can tell you that they grow fast and tall.

John
EDIT- I would send you a cutting but that viv. is REALLY overgrown, I`d have to tear it apart just to get to them. They`ve also attached themselves to the background.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Looks like I still have a cutting of this, but it's not currently growing (been in a tank for 6 months). I got it from another local so I'll see if he has more.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanx guys,

If either of you can spare these Id definately be interested.

Thanx.

Todd


----------

